# Ultrasound results



## sheryl (Aug 3, 2013)

I am 21 months out from TT and RAI131. I have had clear ultrasounds and WBS. Bloodwork is up and down/crazy and have had over 10 different prescriptions since. My last ultrasound is the first since treatment to have any notable changes.

"Two mildly enlarged central compartment lymph nodes are demonstrated on today's exam. They are located inclosed proceimity. They are both hypoechoic. They do not have well defined hila. The one more to the right of omidline measures 0.5 cm x 0.3 cm x 0.5. the lymph nodes just to the left of midline measures 0.4cm x 0.4cm x 0.5cm. I do no tsee abnormal calcification or vascularity within either central compartment lymph node. They are slightly round. A 0.9cm x 1.3cm x 0.5cm elliptical shaped lymph node with a well defined hilum seen at level III on the left. A 1.2cm x 1.1cm x 0.5cm ellipictal shaped lymph node with a well defined hilum is seen at junction of level II and III on the left.

An elliptical shaped 1.0cm x 0.7cm x 0.6 lymph node with a well defined hilum is seen at level III on the left. None dispaly abnormal calcification, vascularity or border irregularity. An ellipictal shaped lymph node which is visable but not ideally defined hilum measuring 1.8cm x 0.6cm x 0.9cm is seen at the junction of hte level II and III on the right, without clascification or vascularity.

No residual tissue or neoplasm is seen in the thryroid bed.

Opinion: Bilateral jugulo-digastric lymphadenopathy and central compartment lymphadenopathy is seen today, which is a change in findings. I cannot determine etiology of the lymphadenopathy with certainty. Clinical correlation recommended with laboratory evaluation, other imaging, or biopsy."

I am having WBS on Monday, June 22. Not sure what to expect since I have not had this in my previous ultrasound. Any ideas?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry - can't comment on your utrasound but someone will chime in.



> Bloodwork is up and down/crazy and have had over 10 different prescriptions since.


I'm curious to see some of your labs. Are they running FT-4 and FT-3? With those 2 labs they should be able to dial in your replacement medications.


----------



## sheryl (Aug 3, 2013)

Standard Range

10/2/13

11/11/13

2/13/14

5/2/14

8/4/14

9/5/14

10/20/14

1/5/15

4/3/15

5/19/15

T4 FREE
0.93-1.70 ng/dL

1.79

1.76

1.35

1.55

1.58

1.58

1.35

2.15

2.31

1.98

Name
Standard Range

10/2/13

11/11/13

2/13/14

5/2/14

8/4/14

9/5/14

10/20/14

1/5/15

4/3/15

5/19/15

TSH
0.27-4.20 uIU/mL

<0.01

0.04

0.06

<0.01

0.73

0.22

4.58

0.02

0.02

0.05

Name
Standard Range

1/5/15

4/3/15

5/19/15

T3
80-200 ng/dL

115

120

112

I began on Levothyroxin and was changed to Synthroid. I have done better on Synthroid and am now alternating 2 different levels. I have my meds by my toothbrush and take one right before brushing my teeth each day.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

What have your Tg/TgAB labs looked like? And have those labs been stimulated or unstimulated? What was your RAI dose?

My last u/s showed two mildly enlarged nodes (slightly over 1cm) but there were not concerning characteristics (ie, hypoechoic) and my Tg was good, so we're just re-running the u/s in August.

If there is uptake in your nodes, be sure to ask if about a neck dissection vs another dose of RAI. Sometimes RAI isn't as effective with nodes.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

TSH can be supressed 2 ways - the best way is to try and get your FT-4 and FT-3 into 1/2 -3/4 of range.

Your FT-4 is in top of range - I feel very hyper when my FT-4 is in top range and this may be part of your issue.

Your Total 3 is closer to bottom of range which means you are not "converting" your Synthroid or other replacement medication.

My suggestion would be to lower your Synthroid and add 5mcg of Cytomel.

If both your Frees are toward 3/4 of range you will feel better.


----------

